

Instant EC2 Hosted Custom Map Server - superchink
http://tiledrawer.com/

======
recurser
This is fantastic, it took me about a week to get all that stuff set up a
couple of years back. Looking forward to trying it out!

------
superchink
This is a very cool use of EC2: essentially a customizable map server as an
appliance.

~~~
danw
See Panda for another example of this <http://pandastream.com/>

~~~
superchink
Hadn't seen this before. Pretty cool. This tears down a huge barrier to entry
in the online video space.

~~~
dpfeffer
I love these task-specific EC2 images. Is anyone familiar with any others?

